# free xmas rod contest from billystix and american tackle



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

merry christmas to all
santastix here!! i just wanted to stop in and wish each and all a very warm and wonderful and happy christmas and i would like to add a little something to put under your tree .
starting today dec the 1st and ending on dec 15th i would like to offer up a free american tackle blue viper 6ft6 texas waderstix with split foam grips and low profile titanium ring lock guide's totally free to the winner!!
i also have the folowing on sale "silver " viper texas waderstix in 6ft6 and i only have 3 i also have 2 7ft blue viper's in the texas waderstix these blue and silver texas waderstix are marked down to $190ea. with low profile titanium guides, not coated but full frame titanium.
can you just see what can be done with these ""silver" american tackle 6ft6 waderstix "awesome" color combo's they will not last long.
i have 2 med lite and 1 med actioni n the silver so if you even have a thought in regard's to one of these silver or blue viper's now is the time to act because when this selection is gone i can't get any more.
here below is what the silver viper look's like and remember if you want a nice texas waderstix this is a chance for you to get a one of a kind.
merry christmas
stix


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

i just won one so i am out of this contest but id like to say holy **** at that silver viper..... looks like you could make a beast with it....


----------



## troutdog (Jun 5, 2006)

AWESOME I hope Santa Stix is good to me this year .........................I will leave out milk and cookies


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I've seen a lot of rods but never anything like those. BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!
I bet with the right color patterns they would knock your eyes out. Post up what a finished one looks like, if ya get an extra minute. I would LOVE to have another BillyStix BUT.....gotta wait a while


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

those are some sick looking rods ! maybe one day i can get one !:doowapsta


----------



## bedico69 (Sep 9, 2011)

*beautiful looking rods...*

would love to win one!!!! if not, maybe my wife will order one for my birthday next year!!!!:cheers:


----------



## basshunter (May 22, 2010)

love to win one of them!!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Sure would be nice to win one of the rods to put under the tree for my daughter. I have been job less since May and had to sell all of my equipment just to make ends meet. No sob story meant by this but if I win it would be for my special fishing partner.
Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

How do we win again?


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Great looking rods, count me in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How do we win again?


 just do like alway's post up and let me know you care:rotfl:
stix


----------



## acj12501 (Sep 2, 2010)

Merry Christmas Billy !!!!!Thank you!!!
Count me in, I would love to have a new waderstix for Christmas.

Have a great Christmas

Andy:texasflag


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

Count me in. sure would like to win one but if not maybe santa will bring me one


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and yours and a Very Fishy New Year!!! Sign me up!! Very colorful rods, I would love to replace one of my old ones with one of them!!! FISH ON!!!!!


----------



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

Wouldn't mind having one of those rods. Merry Christmas!


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok billy, sign me up, i need a reason to get another reel for my addiction


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Awesome rods stix. Thanks for the opportunity to win one.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Those rods look awesome Billy. Count me in on your christmas drawing.


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

Hmmm... I would love to win a BillyStix rod for my husband. Things are tough this year and we've agreed to skip Christmas, except for our daughter. I don't have a present for him and I don't have any money to buy one but knowing my husband, he's trying to save up a little for something for me. I may not have a Christmas tree but a present for my husband is all I ask for.


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

Last Christmas I asked for a custom rod , but I was not quite good enough.
I promise that this year I have been a stringer full of fish better. So Billy sign me up.


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

Definitely the best rod I have ever fished with. Billy couldn't be a nicer guy.


----------



## JDT4430 (Aug 8, 2010)

Those are some awsome looking rods I would love to have one.


----------



## Bass_assassin (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice looking rods! Would love to own a waderstix. Would also give me excuse to buy a new reel. If I'm not one of the lucky ones in this contest, Definitely would consider getting a custom one made.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

3 fishing trips with the WaderStix and 3 Texas Slams.....unbelievable! The mojo still workin for ya Billy! Sign me up! I have neighbors with freezers...mine is about full


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe if i win you could wrap my black viper up and send them at the same time! Im really chompin at the bit to see what you come up with. The "blanks" would be, well, "blank" without your craftsmanship and great customer service. I feel like were old fishing buddies and only spoke with you twice. Merry Christmas all you 2coolers.


----------



## bayskout (Oct 25, 2006)

Would love to test 1 out on a Texas Snook


----------



## snowman10200 (Aug 20, 2005)

Great looking rods. Count me in


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Count me in, I can always add to the arsenal.


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Very cool, I'm in


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Merry STIXmas Billy. Your rod u built me it tearing up the flounder on the wade this year. 

Just got a new reel that a blue/gold viper would be a great addition to the collection..


----------



## BCSurf (Jul 13, 2011)

Those look cool. Count me in!


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

Those rods look FINtastic. 
Please Santa STIX... I've been a good boy.

Wishing everyone a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year full of tight lines and bent rods!!!!
May the holes in your net be no larger than the *fish* in it.


----------



## cstav86 (Jul 6, 2011)

*American Made w/Pride! Thanks Santastix!*

Sounds like Santastix already knew what I wanted for Christmas! Thanks for the opportunity to win such a great piece of AMERICAN MADE craftsmanship!


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I WILL own a Stix one day, be it from these contests or from a purchase but it WILL happen, So happy Holidays and count me in!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Count me in please!


----------



## Mrdrewt (Sep 13, 2011)

*count me in Mr. Billystixs and American Tackle*

Please count me in on the free give away. After buying my son a powerwheels Jeep and a swingset for christmas my fishing tackle budget is shot for the next couple of seasons. Those blue and silver blanks look pretty awesome, keep up the good work and hopefully I will be able to purchase one one of these days.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice gesture for the season, Thanks Billy!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

count me in would love to have one. merry xmas everyone


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

All I hear is good things about these stix! Hopefully i'll get to experience it soon! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Jesus is the reason for the season, but a BillyStix would make it merry and bright. I'm in!


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Count me in god bless and merry christmas to everyone on 2 cool.


----------



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

Count me in! Wouldn't mind getting an early xmas present. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

Would be an awesome Christmas gift !!!!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rxblade123 (Nov 20, 2008)

Flashy... I like it lol


----------



## Dathaidragon (May 5, 2010)

I like the Blue rod. I'm in.

Thanks Adam


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## saltymate (Oct 1, 2011)

Dear santastix, 
Ive been a real good boy this year. I didnt fight with my brothers, brushed my teeth, ate my veggies and did everything my mother asked of me. I was told that santastix would treat me good this year if i was good.


----------



## Rigo34 (Jun 20, 2004)

Hope Santa will smile on me,...sign me up! Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

awsome looking rods, count me in


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

Great looking rods. Just right for a 71 yr old lure chunker.


----------



## Fishing4funII (May 4, 2011)

Dear Mr. Stix,
I'm registering for my daughter. She will be my tournament partner in 2012 and she is all about style. The Blue would be perfect for her but I think I'll need to pull the triger on a gray.


----------



## bcavnar (Jul 23, 2010)

*Billystix*

Sweet rods it would look really good under my Christmas Tree


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

Please.please.please!!!!


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

I would love to own one of your spirals.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Those look AWESOME Billy! Would love to win one of those. It would be the best Christmas present that I could ever think of.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Got to be the best looking rod I've ever seen! Count me in!


----------



## srvfin (Aug 1, 2011)

Dude.... You are just too good to us 2coolers..... and you give away the best stuff!!!!! 

Sign me up!!!!!


----------



## BigWW79 (Jul 12, 2011)

Those are NICE! I would love to win won for my pops! He has been talking about buying one of your rods for as long as I can remember. That sure would be an awesome gift.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas!! those are some awesome looking rods. A lot better than the allstars that i get from academy when they go on sale. being a school teacher and having two boys i make do with the best i can. again those are some awesome looking rods and i know whoever the winner is will surely enjoy it. thanks for the opportunity and may everyone have a great Christmas and tight lines.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

That silver lookin rod is HOT! Merry Christmas Santastix! Hope all is well old friend.


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

Count me in Billystix. Those rods are awesome! 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## xchief (May 17, 2005)

That would be a wonderful Christmas gift. Hope I am lucky enough to be the owner of one.


----------



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

Sure would look great under my tree


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Please put me in the hat. The rod I got last week is great. Thanks Billy


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

it would be sweet to win one!!!


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

WOW.....what an awsome deal.....quite possibly the nicest ive seen

count me in.....

kinda new here, but one of the best sites ive joined


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

My birhtday is the 24th. This would be a sweet present to go with my new Stradic momma is getting me. Please Please ....me me me !


----------



## shill3 (Aug 12, 2011)

Great looking rods. Count me in.


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

Count me in.

I am enjoying the new flounder stix.


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

Those are some great looking rods. Would be a great gift for my son. Thanks for all the contests.


----------



## GrumboJumbo (May 20, 2011)

Never owned a custom made fishing rod, would love to own one if I didn't win. I'm gonna order one myself after hearing the rave from 2coolfishing!


----------



## riverdog (Jun 13, 2007)

Very awesome rods! Whoever wins will be fishing in style!


----------



## shallowader5 (Aug 7, 2011)

count me in for sure, these sure look amazing. thanks for the oppurtunity stix


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

that silver one would look great when them redfish come up to take a look at it like this.....


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Count me in... I just order a new 6.9" so two STIX is better than one!


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

I would love to tackle a gator trout on one of those rods... Put me in!


----------



## rouguerunner (Apr 28, 2010)

With blue being my fave color and a bday around the corner, that would be an awesome rod to have. Thanks Billystix for making incredible rods and for the contest.


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

been wanting to get a billystix for a while and heard great things. hope to win!


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Merry Christmas Santa Stixs
could you please bring me a Billy Stix for Christmas

thanks for putting this all together


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

All I want for Christmas is my new Billy Stix!This is what I just told my broke better half last night!Really,count me in.Oh how the Cowboy logo would look on that silver!


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

count me in.

Happy Holidays All.


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm in. Cool rods Billy. Happy (early)Christmas everybody


----------



## Bayou RedFish (Jul 3, 2010)

shoot yes id love a billy stix drop my name in the hat too


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Please Mr. Santa, I have been a good boy this year..........


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Count me in. Those look nice.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

I sure would like to win one of those!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I want one!!


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

would love to have one for x-mas


----------



## chefshwn (Apr 15, 2011)

Since I have the 4 best kids in the world to be Santa too, I very rarely get to buy myself anything for Christmas.... Maybe Santa Billystix will surprise me with a new Stick.... Well even if I was lucky enough to win Im sure I would give it to my Oldest Son CJ.. who is the best fishing buddy ever...... Thanks for the chance BILLY and Merry Christmas to you and yours............


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Sure would like to win one of those rods. They sure are nice looking in the pics. Never held one though. Merry Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Boy I would like one for Christmas, and I promise I won't shoot my eye out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Marry Christmas to you and your family as well. I hope Santa and the good Lord gives you more each year so you can continue sharing your blessings as you always do.


----------



## Bay Bass (Sep 4, 2011)

I would sure like to win one. The ladies wont be able to resist me when I own a billystix rod.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

you make awesome rods count me in


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Those look like some beautiful rods to be. Merry Christmas and thank you for all the generosity


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Neither me or my poor fishing buddies have a custom fishing rod, but I would love to have one of these. Merry Christmas


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

My 9 year old Beau would be the coolest kid in Surfside Texas, count me, I would also be the coolest Dad!


----------



## Hornsfan76 (Nov 13, 2011)

Don't know exactly how to enter this contest. But I want one of those Stix!


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

Put me in coach


----------



## Bay Bass (Sep 4, 2011)

My girlfriend is half bass I need a billystix to control her.


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

Jdog223 said:


> Would be an awesome Christmas gift !!!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


coulda sworn i put Pretty Please SantaStix !!!! ill have to beat the ladies off of me when i unwrap that beast LOL


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

How do i sign up!!!???


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years to you and your family!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I got my 2 Stix and I'm happy with that........for a while


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

*rod*

I am in


----------



## macattac (Apr 23, 2008)

I would love to try one of those. I will leave an extra piece of jerky out for Santa Stix!


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

*pick me!!*

would love to have one.


----------



## texasredhunter (Nov 15, 2011)

Sign me up stix! I'm a college kid who has no cash for any quality equipment. I'm relying on santa this year.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

I've always wanted a Custom Billystix Rod! Count me in. Merry CHRISTmas to all!


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

hope ,,,SANTA,,has,,,been paying attention this year,,maybe he'll leave one under my tree this year,,guess he,,,GOT...LOST,,,LAST YEAR...i'll even leave out some...'special'..brownies,,and eggnog and capt . morgans


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas SantaStix! I just won one so I'm sittin' this one out. Just wanted to say Thanks Again! Awesome rods! Good luck to all!


----------



## fishin don (Aug 14, 2011)

Sign me up ! Would love to have one of your Rods.


Thanks,Don


----------



## easy living (Oct 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas & a Hippie New Year!!!
Cant think of a better way to get after them new year trophy trout in west bay come jan & feb


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Throw my name in the hat Mr. Stix! Those are some awesome blanks. If I win a blue viper, I'd have to find me a way to customize a reel to match! I'll bet the fish would just surrender and jump in the boat when they see me pull up with that weapon of mass destruction!

Thanks again for another 2cool contest. Merry Christmas!


----------



## TeenWader (Oct 1, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## goinfaster (Mar 27, 2009)

Man, I'd love to have one of those beauties!!!!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

I care. I really do Santas got me on probation so I'm wishing for some other Christmas miracle. Merry Christmas:shamrock:


----------



## dock_roach (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

C'mon Billy, I need one!!!!


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## poonchum (Sep 22, 2011)

c'mon #120!


----------



## Dillon (Aug 18, 2011)

I have been wanting to get a Billystix for a long time. i would love to win one!


----------



## libertyFF (Jul 29, 2007)

I would love to try one of your rods out.
Thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## another bob (Feb 10, 2006)

... I wonder if the Jedi-Mind-Trick will work ??? I hope so .....


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

*pick me please!*

I'm the perfect candidate having never owned a custom rod. All my rods are straight off the shelf, Thanks sir Billy!


----------



## rstyfshooks (Sep 14, 2009)

*Billy Claus*

hope this time is the the charm, would love to have a Billystick for Christmas


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Count me in Billy and Merry Christmas to you all the 2 coolers out there


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Great looking fishing rods Billy! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

put my name in the sleigh


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

That looks great!! Please count me in Billy!!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

Billystix Billystix my Christmas wish,win me a Billystix for me to fish!


----------



## DeerSlayerToo (Aug 4, 2010)

Love the look of the rods I would like to be in.Thanks for everything you do.Have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

please put me in the contest. thanks!


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Sign me up Billy!! Those things are bad to the bone!


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Show the love! Beautiful Rods!

Put in the Contest


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Count me in, I would advertise that on my facebook page. If I had one....


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Awesome! That would give me a reason to buy a new rod.


----------



## 10thMountain_Alex (Oct 11, 2011)

Count me in mr. Billy... Have loved the craftmanship you put on the rods, I have yet to order one, should be soon


----------



## PHATROLL (Apr 28, 2010)

Please put the PHATROLL in the hat and I still would like to call you on your santa stix special. Thanks again.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

do want.


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

Merry CHRISTMAS to you also Billy!! You have some amazing looking work and I must say that they perform just as well if not better than they look! So go ahead and put me in for one also.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Count me in billy. I would love a silver to go with my beautiful blue viper.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*SOO nice of you*

Thank you, God bless & Merry Christmas to all! Be safe everyone so we can use some stix this summer


----------



## PaPa Redfish (Aug 21, 2010)

*Great Rod*

:texasflag

Love to have one for my daughter....thanks


----------



## manuel9622 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Please count me in*

I'll take one of those rods that I know I could put to good use down in the landcut.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Over 140 posts in 2 days....unbelievable! You make a GREAT rod and it shows here! Keep up the GREAT work


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

wannaBfishin said:


> Over 140 posts in 2 days....unbelievable! You make a GREAT rod and it shows here! Keep up the GREAT work


  thank's dude, 
i love it.
stix


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

Man those are beautiful.I would love to get my hands on one.Count me in.


----------



## brp73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity and merry christmas to you as well!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

I would love to have one.Been wanting a Billy stix for the longest time but money is so tight.


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

For anyone that's not sure about buying a Billy stix go ahead and give Billy a call and see what it's all about. He just built me three more for a total of six. Couldn't be any more satisfied about his product he goes above and beyond any work ethic that is out there today.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

That would be a pretty sweet Christmas gift Billy and your rods always look sharp.


----------



## Pchan87 (Sep 3, 2011)

Great looking rods it'd be a privilege to fish with one. Thanks for the contest and Happy holidays!


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Merry Christmas Mr BillyStix. Thanks for the fishin' fellowship.


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

Im in


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Of course I'm in!! Have a happy holiday


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Billy your sticks are always in season for a reason there awsome my friend has one now I want one im in.


----------



## texascorky1 (Mar 15, 2007)

postin up billy would be a great christmas present to myself


----------



## Texas-Fisherman (Nov 1, 2004)

I would love to get at one of dem BAD boyz!!!! Count me in!


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

Stix - you are a generous man, gentleman, scholar and most likely, a good judge of Whiskey!

Count me in thanks. I'm sure it would be a step up the ladder when compared to my ratty old Cabellas Gold Label.


----------



## Fin2009 (Oct 20, 2011)

I would love one! Count me in


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

count me in! those are some sweet lookin stix!


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

Please enter me in the drawing. Merry Christmas


----------



## pipeworx (Sep 6, 2011)

Please add me to the drawing as well, Merry Christmas.


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

Would love to own one. Put me in.


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

Would be a great way to replace the rods stolen from me last month, Thanks for the opportunity Billystix!


----------



## zu71whit (Nov 13, 2009)

Sign me up! Those rods are gorgeous.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Please enter me too.


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW! Those are some good lookin Stix!! Thanks for the chance at owning one!! Happy Holidays!!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*8 day's and counting*

guy's
we only have 8 day's left in this contest!!
so tell ya what stix is going to do "ready" ok let's anti up, i will throw in another 6ft texas waderstix with foam split grips in addition to the one that i first posted up for the winner,now we will have 2 winners. 
ok so let's if we can have some more fun right now we have 168 entry's in the contest, let's bump this up to the person that enters the contest on post #200 you will recieve a billystix custom t shirt and a $50 discount on your choice of any inshore custom rod that i build!!
just "santastix" way of saying thank's to all his loyal customer's, and i hope you have a very merry christmas.
stix


----------



## Hooked02 (May 3, 2010)

Add me to the contest! Never had a custom rod. Just used Classic Allstars. Those are real pretty, do they fish good?


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

Count me in Stix. Would love to show your stuff off down here in the RGV. Merry Christmas Everyone and good luck and tight lines...:texasflag


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

One of those rods would look great under the ole tree... and out on the flats.
Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## skltex (Aug 13, 2005)

Would love to have one of those fine looking rods!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Count me in! I'd love a Viper!


----------



## Hobiecat (Jun 21, 2006)

*Xmas rod*

Merry Christmas Billy and crew

Would love to have another viper for an early Christmas present.

Keep up the tight winding

HC


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

count me in


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I really need one now. Just got a new reel now I need a good rod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Well..... I never win anything, but I'll throw my name in the pot anyway. I guess lightning could strike!


----------



## stroop (Jun 27, 2004)

Count me in... Definitely a fine looking rod. Merry Christmas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 152fishincrew (May 10, 2011)

I'm in, Billy.. Thanks for the opportunity and Merry Christmas to all you 2coolers!!!!


----------



## aaroneaton (Sep 25, 2010)

My twin 2 year old boys just broke my new all star wadin stick, so count me in.


----------



## cloudy (Oct 28, 2011)

*Billy Stick*

Put my name in the box would love to try one of this sticks:texasflag


----------



## blu3dog (Sep 18, 2009)

*Stix for Mississippi*

Would love to win a rod to kayak fish on the mouth of the Wolf River in South Mississippi. I have been admiring the rods for a long time but forced semi retirement makes more time for fishing but less money to fish with. Merry Christmas.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Yee haw! Toss my name in the hat for the viper Billy. I'd love to see that baby sparkle in my hands! Tight lines!


----------



## stan hawkins (Oct 3, 2007)

*christmas present?*

What can I say that hasn't been said about this contest. Let me just say this...MMMMMMMEEEEEEEE TTTTOOOO...MEERY CHRISTMAS to all of 2Cool fishermen.


----------



## stan hawkins (Oct 3, 2007)

*leave milk and cookies*

Milk and cookies may be good for Santa, But for Sants Stix..there will be a stuffed flounder with some grilled vegies, and an ice cold beer to wash it all down with...Merry Christmas everyone.:bounce:


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

Please put me into the mix. My birthday is the 11th!


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

All i want for christmas is a billy stick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll take anyone the one you dislike the most send it my way, so i can bend a billy stick in the llm!!


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

187 and counting! Is the end soon? I'm hopin' my son-in-law is the winner. He needs some of the BEST equipment! Good luck to everyone and Merry Christmas to ya all


----------



## Bay Bass (Sep 4, 2011)

Yay I win!


----------



## Bay Bass (Sep 4, 2011)

Just kidding


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

count me in billy thanks. Ho Ho Ho


----------



## piercomber (Oct 21, 2005)

Count me in sir!!!


----------



## stan hawkins (Oct 3, 2007)

count me in please...Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## drigoulot (May 28, 2010)

Sign me up! After snapping my wading rod in the car last week, I am in the need of another one. I don't know how long my "fixed" one will last.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

m r butanimous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucantheman (Jun 3, 2007)

How do I get signed up to win?


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

Will this thread ever make it to 200?


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

Ok guys, who's gonna make it 200???


----------



## SabineKing_409 (May 30, 2010)

Count me in...heard alot of positive things about billystix and would love to own one. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I knew it was possible!


-mac-


----------



## dragpuller (Dec 28, 2009)

Sign me up! Looks like the next new thing in coustom rod building.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

i have just about wore mine out!! time to win another!!
Merry Christmas Billy!!! thanks for all you do!!
ps my grandson sure loves the A&M rod i bought him!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hopefully its just getting broken in!


-mac-


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

count me in


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

I would really really love one. Put me in


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Come on guys, these are some sweet rods and Billy is a great rod builder and listens to your fishing preferences and what you want. I will have a rod rack full of these rods by next year. 


-mac-


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

Count me in. Man you do good work. Beautiful.....


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice looking rod.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Count me in Billy


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Count me in too............


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Dang stix that's awful nice of you to turn this into another owners contest. I would love to win a discounted rods to go with my other billystix. I will be calling you tomorrow sometime to order my dad a spiralstix for christmas. Can't wait to have a good conversation with a danm good person... :cheers:


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

22'baykat said:


> Dang stix that's awful nice of you to turn this into another owners contest. I would love to win a discounted rods to go with my other billystix. I will be calling you tomorrow sometime to order my dad a spiralstix for christmas. Can't wait to have a good conversation with a danm good person... :cheers:


Edit: Sorry wrong thread...


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Today, I got my American Flag SpiralStix.....BEAUTIFUL! 
Count me in!


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

I wanna wish me a merry Christmas......
put me in please


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Billy 
Let me start out bay saying that is some very impressive work.
It is very kind of you to do this for the members of this board. 
I would be honored to have my name placed in to the hat.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Please count me in, that would be awesome to own a rod like that !


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Billy. I would love to win one of your incredible fishing rods.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Congratulations to who ever wins!!! I am all giddy, who won who won, can we open up the presents yet!!!???? Merry Christmas Billy you do a lot for the fisherman on here, I hope someone/everyone really appreciates what you do. It does mean something, and we know it and think kindly of you for what you do!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope You and Yours has a Great Christmas. a new stick would sure be nice for the new reel im gettin,momma gettin me a core..weeeeeeeeee....sign me up..i wanna trhow a country mile...


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Who won Billy???We are anxious if you cant tell LOL!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Put me down 'till my shorts turn brown.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*houston we have a problem*

guy's i have some company that has dropped in and look's like they are going to camp out "family" so i will get the winner up tomorrow.
stix ""sorry""


----------



## AXLE (Sep 19, 2011)

Them Stix are nice. Please put my name in the hat. Thanx


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS said:


> guy's i have some company that has dropped in and look's like they are going to camp out "family" so i will get the winner up tomorrow.
> stix ""sorry""


 hwell: Ahh man keepin us on our toes huh?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mine are coming in tomorrow...i sure hope the mailperson doesnt try to leave them by the mailbox or take them to the post office and make me wait until monday again...maniac mullets and crazy croakers were small enough for the huge mailbox but the idiot still took them back to the post office...whats wrong with my porch?


-mac-


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Mr. Billy I posted my info on your site and hope all came through.Did not wanna call you this late,thanks.


----------



## MATLAW (Jan 31, 2007)

*Merry christmas*

DEAR SANTA, 
:mpd:I NEED A NEW BILLY STIX ROD FOR MY NEW CORE MOMMA'S GETTIN ME FOR XMAS!!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Count me in too.....(thats Christmas...not xmas please)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

hope it's not too late, count me in


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Billy billy bo billy its 5:04 am here in Texas.......did I win?????!??????


-mac-


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Merry Christmas Billy! Awesome work....those Texas A&M rods are beautiful!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Well has there been any news on the winners. I guess Billy is still with family. Take your time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*winner's have been posted*



Flat's Hunter said:


> Well has there been any news on the winners. I guess Billy is still with family. Take your time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 winners have been posted.
stix


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats to the winners. Thanks Billy for another exciting contest.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3824754

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------

